# Home theather setup



## msamiullah (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi ,

I recently setup my home theater.
Speakers : 5.1 Pioneer
A/V receiver : Sony DB-1050

I want to have a guidance that I have movies on my external HDD which are mostly Dolby DTS and TrueHD. 
How I can play those movies on my TV. I have an old laptop (so I dnt want to to play movies on laptop).
I think I cheap blue-ray player or media player that supports 7.1 or 5.1 audio pass-over should be fine ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi msamiullah,

I think a BluRay player with usb ports should work fine. I use one for my HDD with music. Jut make sure its compatible with the format you stored the video files


----------

